# Biloxi Meeting Threw Under The Bus



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, is all I can say.Some on here need to come clean. You know who I am talking about. You guys need to get the stranscript from Biloxi meeting.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Feel like elaborating? Some of us had to work


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

:confused1:well that was informative, whew glad we got that out.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

The LaJess II said:


> Wow, is all I can say.Some on here need to come clean. You know who I am talking about.


Nope, I dont...

But I do fish Biloxi Bay a couple of times a year...


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

I will put it together tomorrow. It's been al long day. It was all about Charter and no Rec . I will make a statement tomorrow.


----------



## ssrs69camaro (Aug 9, 2014)

I got there late,about 6:00,so I didn't get my name in the hat to be able to speak.I stayed until 7:30 and my blood pressure was getting too high I had to leave.I think I was the only rec fisherman there as everyone that spoke seemed to have multible charter boats.They were from Texas to Florida.About 90% wanted sector separation.I realize the charter boats have to make a living and that is fine,but the fish belong to all of us.If there is a shortage of snapper (bs)then it should be closed to everyone,recs,charter, and commercial.My family enjoys eating them and since I do own a boat I shouldn't have to buy them in a fish market or have to charter a boat.My wife refuses to buy them because we saw first hand how the commercial boats throw the fish in baskets with no ice until they have a chance to gut them.There are more snapper now than we have seen after 30 years of fishing.30 years ago we actually had to catch them on the bottom.We now catch them trolling,drifting, and even on a speck rig trying for spanish.O.K. rant over.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Hmmmm..........where was the CCA at the Biloxi meeting? I thought they were all about recreational fishing? Just asking!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*meeting*

hope you didn't find it shocking that a small business owner in the fishing business would lie.....you think they are bad go try to get a straight answer out of a commercial captain.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

billin said:


> hope you didn't find it shocking that a small business owner in the fishing business would lie.....you think they are bad go try to get a straight answer out of a commercial captain.


Exactly and why would anyone be surprised the Charter Boat guys outnumbered the Rec anglers? Its their jobs and livelihood. I would hope they would show up in numbers. Still doesn't make their argument correct.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

billin said:


> hope you didn't find it shocking that a small business owner in the fishing business would lie.....you think they are bad go try to get a straight answer out of a commercial captain.


Please elaborate.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*Try going over their heads...*

I sent this to both the gov and LT gov get as many as you can to be sent.

Dear governor , 
I am one of floridas recreational anglers. Our fishery seems to have been under attack by NOAA and we are not getting a fair shake. We can argue all day about how faulty the data is that these decisions are being based on, but assuming they are correct. We are being dis proportionally regulated. Out of the "total allowable catch " rec anglers are about to have the 9 day season reduced to one. 8 million Florida rec anglers that maintain 65,000 jobs and produce 4.5 billion in revenue ( numbers from Fwc) will be squeezed out by 1500 charter boats and 300 commercial boats with no season, no limits and no territories. Today the 1800 boats. Are very close to having 80 % of the total allowable catch. For a job producer like yourself attacking our portion of the fisheries is not good. For the excellent budget maker like yourself , attacking 4.5 billion of revenue in your state cannot help the bottom line.. For a governor , 8 million voters need a leader. 

Here is the link
http://www.flgov.com/contact-gov-scott/email-the-governor/


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

The LaJess II said:


> Wow, is all I can say.Some on here need to come clean. You know who I am talking about. You guys need to get the stranscript from Biloxi meeting.


 
please elaborate. thank you.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Talked to a Charter boat owner, the other day, who told me that 'Sector Separation' is a done deal. Better organization. Consistent talking points. 

Rec anglers just too fragmented.....no industry support. Guess all boat builders will migrate into 'cocktail' and wake board boats.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Mark, I requested the minutes from the meeting and will post up when I get them. Check your PM


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

markw4321 said:


> please elaborate. thank you.


Yes. Elaborate.


----------



## george hirst (Feb 28, 2014)

*biloxi meeting*

I was at the biloxi meeting for 2 days never saw, talked too or heard any people from the rfa as of 710 pm i was the only rec fisherman to speak so for you shit stirring key board cowboys you cant win a fight unless you have enough guts to show up and put your damn gloves on if you are not going to do anything shut the hell up and turn in your fishing rods the lack of participation made me sick to my stomach what a bunch of fn bsers and siseys i


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I attended the meeting. I spoke to many captains and friends prior to the meeting start. I saw nothing but charter people. I went back to my room, posted my comment on Gulf Council's site and hit the town. I saw Tom Hilton on my way out and wished him the best. (and begged him not to use profanity) I spoke with another Forum member a few minutes ago and he said that it now rests with the vote of the council. 
Because of what I've said prior about Sector Seperation and the consequenses, now all these captains who've jumped on the bandwagon are going to get to see how the crony council will make kings out of some and paupers out of the rest.... Stay tuned..it's going to get very ugly.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, if and that is a big if for the time being we do get a sector split, I do hope it goes south for the CFH guys and they take a licking. I hate it for us rec guys because it's a slippery slope, but we and I include myself, chose to let just a few fight the fight. Fortunately we have the political, and judicial angle still in play.


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

When will the manufacturers speak out to help the rec guys who keep them in business? You would think it would be in their best interest.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

I recently read a interview with U.S. Representative Bradley Byrne (Alabama) the interview was not about fishing. But, he said the number 1 thing he hears about from his voters is Red Snapper, far above anything else. I realize not enough rec fishermen are going to the meeting. But their voices are being heard. Gov Bentley has stated similar things. These folks know that a few votes from CFH folks is nothing compared to the rec fishermen votes. 
Please continue to put all the pressure you can on the politicians in your area. Let them know that just talking about the issue is not enough. Real action MUST be taken. 
We in Alabama have already seen some results from our efforts.

One more thing, debating CFH captains on this forum is a waste of time. I don't care what they post any longer, I refuse to acknowledge they exist.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Industry support*

We did have industry support at the meeting. Gary Zurn from Big Rock Sports was there. Big Rock sports is the largest tackle distributor in the world. He also represented the American Sportfishing Association. James Ennis from Farris Brothèrs ( another tackle distributor) was also there. The Shimano rep for the area was also in attendence. Unfortunately we were greatly outnumbered.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Joe Sixpack said:


> When will the manufacturers speak out to help the rec guys who keep them in business? You would think it would be in their best interest.


Unfortunately, most are looking at it as a local problem. Northern Gulf. Same way a lot looked at it in Alaska and northern Atlantic, when catch shares were being implemented. Cape Horn is local, so they might have something to say, but are they willing to burn bridges with the charter guys for the sake of the recs? And vice versa.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

Who buys more Cape Horn's? Charter or Rec? I'm sure they can stay in business with the Rec volume and I'm sure they would be out of business with the CFH volume. The few Cape Horn captains that I know do not support the separation anyway.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

spike said:


> I recently read a interview with U.S. Representative Bradley Byrne (Alabama) the interview was not about fishing. But, he said the number 1 thing he hears about from his voters is Red Snapper, far above anything else. I realize not enough rec fishermen are going to the meeting. But their voices are being heard. Gov Bentley has stated similar things. These folks know that a few votes from CFH folks is nothing compared to the rec fishermen votes.
> Please continue to put all the pressure you can on the politicians in your area. Let them know that just talking about the issue is not enough. Real action MUST be taken.
> We in Alabama have already seen some results from our efforts.
> 
> One more thing, debating CFH captains on this forum is a waste of time. I don't care what they post any longer, I refuse to acknowledge they exist.


Spot on.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

spike said:


> Who buys more Cape Horn's? Charter or Rec? I'm sure they can stay in business with the Rec volume and I'm sure they would be out of business with the CFH volume. The few Cape Horn captains that I know do not support the separation anyway.


I agree with you. I'm just pointing out one side. Some companies might not be willing to lose any business. Personally, I believe it's a waste of time on the council meetings. Most of the time, these guys are pushing their own agenda and it doesn't involve us. Dr. Shipp has been telling them that this won't work for years, yet they still push it. Their own committee was against amendment 40, but here it is. Our best bet is calling representatives and pushing for a rewrite of the MSA. Extending all Gulf state waters and letting the states take control.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

george hirst said:


> I was at the biloxi meeting for 2 days never saw, talked too or heard any people from the rfa as of 710 pm i was the only rec fisherman to speak so for you shit stirring key board cowboys you cant win a fight unless you have enough guts to show up and put your damn gloves on if you are not going to do anything shut the hell up and turn in your fishing rods the lack of participation made me sick to my stomach what a bunch of fn bsers and siseys i


Lighten up Francis, most of us keyboard cowboys made our comments online.
You dont have to be present at the meeting to get your voice heard.
Link here:
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/fight-our-fishery-405850/#post3375538


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Loruna said:


> Lighten up Francis, most of us keyboard cowboys made our comments online.
> You dont have to be present at the meeting to get your voice heard.
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/fight-our-fishery-405850/#post3375538


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Loruna said:


> Lighten up Francis, most of us keyboard cowboys made our comments online.
> You dont have to be present at the meeting to get your voice heard.
> Link here:
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/fight-our-fishery-405850/#post3375538


 
I hope more of you made online comments to the gulf council than showed up at the meetings. I've never felt so out numberd in my life. :whistling:


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Burnt Drag said:


> I hope more of you made online comments to the gulf council than showed up at the meetings. I've never felt so out numberd in my life. :whistling:


If your job and livelihood was on the line you would show up too. Its a hobby and passion for us Rec guys and we have to work. This is the charter guys work.

I made my comments online and hope they are taking into account and weighted the same as someone who came to the meeting. They should be.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Chet88 said:


> If your job and livelihood was on the line you would show up too. Its a hobby and passion for us Rec guys and we have to work. This is the charter guys work.
> 
> I made my comments online and hope they are taking into account and weighted the same as someone who came to the meeting. They should be.


Wait a sec, chet. It is my job and my livelihood. I've been against SS from the start. I've been running charters since 1992. I'm against the corporatization of this industry. I'm against the poor data collection methods and I'm against these EFP permits that got all the fence sitting charter operators on the side of Sector Seperation. Like Tom Hilton, I've debated the issue and won each time. There's nothing American about Sector Seperation. There is also nothing fair or just about it. If you can't take 2 hours off from work to defend your passion, you're not very passionate about your passion. I'm not bashing you. I'm just letting you know, if they won the fight, it's b/c not enough who feel as we do did show up.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Burnt Drag said:


> Wait a sec, chet. It is my job and my livelihood. I've been against SS from the start. I've been running charters since 1992. I'm against the corporatization of this industry. I'm against the poor data collection methods and I'm against these EFP permits that got all the fence sitting charter operators on the side of Sector Seperation. Like Tom Hilton, I've debated the issue and won each time. There's nothing American about Sector Seperation. There is also nothing fair or just about it. If you can't take 2 hours off from work to defend your passion, you're not very passionate about your passion. I'm not bashing you. I'm just letting you know, if they won the fight, it's b/c not enough who feel as we do did show up.


Sorry your right I lumped you in with the "other guys" my mistake. But its is your business no? Regardless of what side your on. I do appreciate you and Tom who are on the right side and the time you have spent.

Im in Birmingham and it would be two days off for me. But my online comment should not be given any more or less consideration than someone who speaks it at the meeting IMO.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Chet88 said:


> Sorry your right I lumped you in with the "other guys" my mistake. But its is your business no? Regardless of what side your on. I do appreciate you and Tom who are on the right side and the time you have spent.
> 
> Im in Birmingham and it would be two days off for me. But my online comment should not be given any more or less consideration than someone who speaks it at the meeting IMO.


I agree on that online comments should have the same weight. These guys that have swayed over to the dark side shouldn't be condemed. They've had their customers witness the EFP guys landing big snaps in their marinas and they want what EDF/NMFS/etc granted these guys. I was fortunate that I didn't have any boats around me cleaning big R.S.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I'd be way more pissed about RFA's absence than anything else. Heck there was only a single CCA head there that gave comments. Comments were made from over 75 permit holders. Crabtree even acknowledged that this has and I quote "majority of industry support". 
One thing I thought was crap was that this morning they tried to get a prequel to framework to look at flexibility for the private rec sector and they tabled it 10/3. This kick the can technique does not accomplish anything. 

Chris I still owe you a beer.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

LopeAlong said:


> I'd be way more pissed about RFA's absence than anything else. Heck there was only a single CCA head there that gave comments. Comments were made from over 75 permit holders. Crabtree even acknowledged that this has and I quote "majority of industry support".
> One thing I thought was crap was that this morning they tried to get a prequel to framework to look at flexibility for the private rec sector and they tabled it 10/3. This kick the can technique does not accomplish anything.
> 
> Chris I still owe you a beer.


Crabtree.has wanted this from the start so he would say something like that because it directly supports his personal overarching agenda
The reason he does it is to telegraph his intent to the other council members and to the sheep that want to hear it. 75.people does not equal "majority of industry support".


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Pearce was trying to get a data plan for the private recs only - why? What makes a rec fisherman fishing aboard a private vessel different that one fishing aboard a for-hire? Nothing.

What he was proposing would require sector separation, which hasn't been approved.


----------



## george hirst (Feb 28, 2014)

*biloxi meeting*

hey loruna loved your francis comment you can tell by my posts that i am very passionate about OUR fishery you can also tell i am not very good at tha keyboard and not as well spoken as some of you guys the info you miss by not being ther is huge if you want to nget pissed off go to thefra.org and read investor buys rights to gulf snapper


----------



## george hirst (Feb 28, 2014)

*more on meeting*

i am a rec fisherman but after being at the meeting some of what the charter guys are saying is dead balls on the experts info says ther is 33 million pds of snapper in the gulf we have never come close to hurting this fisherythe only chance we have is a lawsuit and the govenors of the gulf states i can tell u non compliance will kill us in fed water if the info in the piece at thefray.org is true the gov has broken a law that they themselves only police like a parking thy are some dirty bastards


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Tom Hilton said:


> Pearce was trying to get a data plan for the private recs only - why? What makes a rec fisherman fishing aboard a private vessel different that one fishing aboard a for-hire? Nothing.
> 
> What he was proposing would require sector separation, which hasn't been approved.


Private recs only because the recs that don't own a boat are very close to being accountable. I didn't hear anything about 40 being a prerequisite to his motion. Typical kick the can down the road. Let me recap industry support for you...Al 100%, MS 100%, FL is 100% of destin, and Clearwater is 100% leaving Panama City pretty undecided and Pensacola is onboard except the furious Jim stone. Galveston is 80% and port Aeansas is against it all together. I'm pretty sure I'd call that industry support. 

I sure hope those internet comments all of you have been putting in count!


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

I was in Alabama, and it wasn't near 100%. Mississippi 100%? What? I guess you forgot Baton Rouge - 100% AGAINST, along with Port Aransas 100% AGAINST. Galveston 80%? No. 

Let me be more direct - it really doesn't matter if a group of enviro-funded captains are for this or not. What matters is what the Gulf-wide stakeholders think, and check the online comments - 97% AGAINST. 

*Gulf-wide fishing, private rec or for-hire, is AN INDUSTRY that is AGAINST IT ALMOST 100%.*


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I just don't know what to say.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Man it's almost as if you've forgotten about the whole Guidon v.Pratzer pesky federal mandate that won't let them kick the can down the road more and thus and selling more CCA and RFA memberships. That's all this is about. You say I'm trying to get rich suckling from the EDF tit and I say your getting rich selling memberships. 

Riddle me this though Mulletman, if this thing is going to fail then why did they fail 2 different times to table it Thursday? The votes are there. The council heard 87 voices for it, 6 no passes, and 5 against it. Even Crabtree himself acknowledged that this was considered industry support. You 3k+ internet comments doesn't even amount to my 1600+ clients and friends that trust in me to protect their access. That's just 1 business. The port of orange beach takes around 60,000 people a year on charter fishing trips. Every one of those people trust us to protect there access. This is better data.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

george hirst said:


> i am a rec fisherman but after being at the meeting some of what the charter guys are saying is dead balls on the experts info says ther is 33 million pds of snapper in the gulf we have never come close to hurting this fisherythe only chance we have is a lawsuit and the govenors of the gulf states i can tell u non compliance will kill us in fed water if the info in the piece at thefray.org is true the gov has broken a law that they themselves only police like a parking thy are some dirty bastards


I think it's 33 million fish if that damn chart was right


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

The gulf council a place where a 30 some odd year old charter permit holder can be granted the right to "own" an annual allocation of snapper that is based on a charter catch history that dates back 30 years to the time he was in training paints. Merica gotta love it.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

LopeAlong said:


> Man it's almost as if you've forgotten about the whole Guidon v.Pratzer pesky federal mandate that won't let them kick the can down the road more and thus and selling more CCA and RFA memberships. That's all this is about. You say I'm trying to get rich suckling from the EDF tit and I say your getting rich selling memberships.
> 
> Riddle me this though Mulletman, if this thing is going to fail then why did they fail 2 different times to table it Thursday? The votes are there. The council heard 87 voices for it, 6 no passes, and 5 against it. Even Crabtree himself acknowledged that this was considered industry support. You 3k+ internet comments doesn't even amount to my 1600+ clients and friends that trust in me to protect their access. That's just 1 business. The port of orange beach takes around 60,000 people a year on charter fishing trips. Every one of those people trust us to protect there access. This is better data.


The mandate was based on an erroneous assumption based on what is being shown to be erroneous information.

Just goes to show you don't give a damn about any of the Gulf recreational fishermen - it's ALL about putting $$ into your bank account from the privatization of our fish.

I guess we'll see where it goes - not looking good for you profiteers.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Originally Posted by *LopeAlong*  
_Man it's almost as if you've forgotten about the whole Guidon v.Pratzer pesky federal mandate that won't let them kick the can down the road more and thus and selling more CCA and RFA memberships. That's all this is about. You say I'm trying to get rich suckling from the EDF tit and I say your getting rich selling memberships. 

Riddle me this though Mulletman, if this thing is going to fail then why did they fail 2 different times to table it Thursday? The votes are there. The council heard 87 voices for it, 6 no passes, and 5 against it. Even Crabtree himself acknowledged that this was considered industry support. You 3k+ internet comments doesn't even amount to my 1600+ clients and friends that trust in me to protect their access. That's just 1 business. The port of orange beach takes around 60,000 people a year on charter fishing trips. Every one of those people trust us to protect there access. This is better data
*
Couldn't those 60.000 people protect their own access by simply purchasing a saltwater fishing license?*
_


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I talked to the CCA rep at this meeting and asked him where all of his support was. He looked rather ashamed and said you gotta have skin in the game. Guys that fish from their own boats have more skin in the game than someone from Indiana that goes once a year. Those are the ones that we're fighting for. 

Getting everyone to make sure they buy a license every morning is a logistical nightmare. Who enforces it? What if there's a fish violation? Would that go to the angler? It wouldn't go to me because if everyone had a license I don't need one. Also there's 2.8 million saltwater license. How's that helping that crowd?

I'm tired of everyone screaming privatization. Seems to me if your on a private boat you enjoyed a 54 day season. 

My mama told me you can't have your cake and eat it too. So enjoy the long state season. Unfortunately there's nothing fair and equitable about this fishery. We're just trying to level the playing field


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

LopeAlong said:


> I talked to the CCA rep at this meeting and asked him where all of his support was. He looked rather ashamed and said you gotta have skin in the game. Guys that fish from their own boats have more skin in the game than someone from Indiana that goes once a year. Those are the ones that we're fighting for.
> 
> Getting everyone to make sure they buy a license every morning is a logistical nightmare. Who enforces it? What if there's a fish violation? Would that go to the angler? It wouldn't go to me because if everyone had a license I don't need one. Also there's 2.8 million saltwater license. How's that helping that crowd?
> 
> ...


Well I hope the nightmare comes to fruition for you. There is bug being placed in the ear of many politicians right now for out of state fishermen to purchase a salt water license. This is a win for the politicians as it only effects the people who use it so basically its free money. As for violations, well you are the captain so I guess its on you.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

LopeAlong said:


> Getting everyone to make sure they buy a license every morning is a logistical nightmare.


Why? They can buy one at Wally World or dozens of other outlets the night before or morning of their trip. They can buy one on the spot online from a smartphone nowadays. Why should people paying for a taxi-ride have to contribute _less _to State coffers that support the fishery & enforcement? Let 'em pay the same as my buddy from Mississippi who comes down a couple times a year to fish with me & has to buy a 3-day OOS each time. 

_btw ---- I'm curious. How does a CFH operator ensure his/her customer does not have their fishing privileges already suspended in Florida or another __Interstate Wildlife Violator Compact State due to prior fish/game violations or due to non-payment of child support? (circumstances which would bar them from obtaining a FL fishing license.)_





LopeAlong said:


> Who enforces it?


Same as enforces anyone fishing on my boat. FWC.



LopeAlong said:


> What if there's a fish violation? Would that go to the angler?


How does it work on my boat with me as captain & four of us fishing?



LopeAlong said:


> It wouldn't go to me because if everyone had a license I don't need one.


If you're fishing you would.



LopeAlong said:


> Also there's 2.8 million saltwater license. How's that helping that crowd?


? I don't even know what that means?



LopeAlong said:


> I'm tired of everyone screaming privatization. Seems to me if your on a private boat you enjoyed a 54 day season.


They're all "_private_" boats. I don't see anyone fishing off of a _government_ boat.



LopeAlong said:


> My mama told me you can't have your cake and eat it too.


You mean like some CFH & commercial are trying to do?



LopeAlong said:


> So enjoy the long state season. Unfortunately there's nothing fair and equitable about this fishery.


What twisted logic. Ok .... let's make it "_fair and equitable_." Everybody follows the same rules. Sounds pretty "_fair and equitable_" to me.



LopeAlong said:


> We're just trying to level the playing field


Somebody paying for a boat ride & guide knowledge should be able to catch & keep no more ARS (or any other fish) at no other time than an angler going out on a knowledgeable buddy's boat. There's your "_level playing field"


_
So far as I'm concerned .... the only special licensing/regulation that should apply to any/ever CFH boat that doesn't apply to any other boat should be the purchase of a business license so they can pay taxes on their *profits*._ (_and that's not saying there's anything wrong with making a profit ... it just shouldn't be at the expense of non-customers)
_ 

*
_


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Wow now that's a great post. You have no idea how any of the enforcement works do you? What's your logic to making everyone buy a license? What good did the last 2.8 million saltwater licenses do for anyone? Please tell me you logic. 

So if your fishing and fwc finds an illegal triggerfish that your buddy caught do you take the ticket or let your buddy get away Scott free? The ticket goes to the angler. I've had a citation before on a short king mackerel my mate thought was a Spanish. Guess who got that ticket? Not me, my mate because that's the first thing we teach onboard here. 

If it's fair and equitable recend 30b and open it up for everyone. Enjoy your state fishery or jump the fence. That's your choices. I fully support your campaign of only Florida licenses for Florida residents. Let me know how you do that one. Both my boats licenses are good through aug 1.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

LopeAlong said:


> Wow now that's a great post. You have no idea how any of the enforcement works do you? What's your logic to making everyone buy a license? What good did the last 2.8 million saltwater licenses do for anyone? Please tell me you logic.
> 
> So if your fishing and fwc finds an illegal triggerfish that your buddy caught do you take the ticket or let your buddy get away Scott free? The ticket goes to the angler. I've had a citation before on a short king mackerel my mate thought was a Spanish. Guess who got that ticket? Not me, my mate because that's the first thing we teach onboard here.
> 
> If it's fair and equitable recend 30b and open it up for everyone. Enjoy your state fishery or jump the fence. That's your choices. I fully support your campaign of only Florida licenses for Florida residents. Let me know how you do that one. Both my boats licenses are good through aug 1.



Yep I do know something about law enforcement and tax dollars as well.
Making all purchase a license is all about revenue for the state and when you have out of state visitors paying more into the system it is a win win. You go out of state to hunt or fish you have to have a license, you come fish with me you have to have a license, there is no reason for the CFH guys to get a pass on this and politicians seem to be quickly warming up to the idea as it is free money. As for the rule breaking issue, it is my responsibility to ensure all fish are legal, so trust and verify, you are the captain you are responsible. You CFH guys better tread very lightly, I work in a highly regulated industry so I am used to the hoops we have to jump through for legal and liability issues, I hope you have not or are not opening a new can of worms with your tracking and what not. I do not agree with you but even I would not wish more government scrutiny on you or any one. But once a bureaucrat gets his nose in your business, he gets it all up in your business.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

LopeAlong said:


> ... I fully support your campaign of only Florida licenses for Florida residents. ....


What "_campaign_" is that? 

The only "_campaign_" I have is that if one is fishing Florida waters they have a valid individual Florida license, in-State or out-of-State depending on where they are resident - no matter whose boat they are fishing from.

I'd do away with catch-all "pier" licenses as well if I had my way.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

LopeAlong said:


> Wow now that's a great post. You have no idea how any of the enforcement works do you? What's your logic to making everyone buy a license? What good did the last 2.8 million saltwater licenses do for anyone? Please tell me you logic.


It makes us all equal as recreational anglers in the eyes of the law ... no matter _whose_ boat we are fishing from. 

You know .... that _"level playing field"_ you were talking about in an earlier post.

As a family household of three with a couple out-of-State friends who fish on my boat from time-to-time I can assure you we pay more for annual fishing license than a 6-pack charter boat does.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I asked the CCA what they have been doing to table Amendment 40 and what their current plan of action was. I also asked what they have been doing to get tackle and boat manufacturers on board. Here is their reply.


Dear*Mr. Adams,

*

Thank you for your email. Let me assure you that Gulf red snapper has been one of the most contentious and frustrating issues that CCA has ever been involved with, particularly the relentless effort to privatize more of the fishery through Amendment 40.*I have a number of links and some background information for you.*You can see at this link to*our Gulf of Mexico Fisheries*page that we have devoted an enormous amount of time and effort to addressing the flawed federal management of red snapper.

*

CCA has actively opposed the idea to separate out the charter/for-hire sector since it was first raised several years ago, culminating in the official*comments we filed*in late August. Along the way, we have issued an extraordinary number of alerts (like the one below) to our membership to turn out at public hearings and comment online that have resulted in thousands of comments in opposition. We have generated countlessarticles*and*editorials. We have worked with*elected officials*and*governors*to oppose Amendment 40. We have also worked with allies in the recreational fishing community such as the American Sportfishing Association and *the National Marine Manufacturers Association to have tackle manufacturers and boat builders present their concerns to the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council over the impact of privatization to their bottom lines.

*

As an alternative to dead-end federal management, we have worked with the Congressional Sportsmen’s Foundation to propose sensible legislation to*move management of red snapper to the statesand end the cycle of failed federal management of this species. And*four of five Gulf governors*agree that state management is in the best interest of their citizens.

*

Red snapper is the poster-fish for everything that is wrong with federal fisheries management and its insistence on using tools developed for commercial fisheries to manage recreational ones. The Magnuson-Stevens Act must be revised to take into account the very real differences between commercial and recreational fisheries. Over the past year, the recreational fishing community worked to develop a blueprint for how to begin to address these issues in MSA, culminating in the*Morris-Deal Report.CCA was active in this process.

*

There are viable plans available to avoid the mess that red snapper has become, but the unlikely alliance of the commercial sector, a portion of the charter/for-hire industry and some environmental groups have seized upon the chaos to carve up the fishery, reducing overall access to the public and assigning ownership rights to a select few businesses. The process has been hijacked and produced a management scheme that is completely contrary to how this country has historically managed its wildlife resources.

*

We share your frustration over red snapper, and question how so much opposition can be so easily swept aside and ignored. It is clear that this fight is no longer at the Gulf Council. It is now up to Congress to undo the damage that has already been done in the Gulf, and prevent these privatization schemes from spreading to other fisheries.*We have two active lobbyists in Washington DC addressing legislative issues, and will continue to work with our friends and partner organizations on MSA.*

*

I hope this answers your questions.

*

Sincerely,

*

Pat

*

Patrick Murray

President

Coastal Conservation Association


----------



## Titanfab (Jul 19, 2014)

[/QUOTE
So if your fishing and fwc finds an illegal triggerfish that your buddy caught do you take the ticket or let your buddy get away Scott free? The ticket goes to the angler. I've had a citation before on a short king mackerel my mate thought was a Spanish. Guess who got that ticket? Not me, my mate because that's the first thing we teach onboard here. [/QUOTE]

Are you serious? Your the captain, or at least you call yourself that. It's your job to train your "mate".
People, fishermen out of state should have to buy a fishing license, it's not hard at all. Make them show proof before they get on your boat. If they don't have a license, again your responsible, your ticket.
You sound like most of Obama's staff, want to be the big dick in charge but not willing to take the responsibilities.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

were the alabama numbers discussed at the meeting and if so what was said? just curious


----------



## ssrs69camaro (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm curious too Wallace.Sorry,I got there late and didn't stay until the end,my blood pressure got the best of me lol.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

These are the 17 people who will vote on amendment 40. I count either 9-8 for sector separation or 10-7 for sector separation. There are a couple of potential swing votes, but I wouldn't bet on it.



Florida
Pamella Dana email
Sure Lure Charter Company
P.O. Box 1575
Destin, FL 32540	2011/2014	Rec/at large 850-556-5798
850-650-3212	Statement of Financial Interest

John Sanchez email
17931 SW 288 Street 
Homestead, FL 33030	2012/2015	Comm/obligatory 786-255-1880
Statement of Financial Interest

Roy Williams, Vice Chair email
3485 Welwyn Way
Tallahassee, FL 32309	2013/2016	Other/at large	850-445-0778	Statement of Financial Interest

Alabama
David Walker email
401 Diane Drive
Andalusia, AL 36420	2014/2017	Comm/at large	334-300-6625	Statement of Financial Interest

John R. Greene, Jr. email
Intimidator Sportfishing, Inc. 
25833 Tealwood Drive 
Daphne, AL 36526	2009/2015	Rec/obligatory 251-747-2872	Statement of Financial Interest

Mississippi
Leann Bosarge email
Bosarge Boats
5301 Ladner Avenue
Pascagoula, MS 39581	2013/2016	Comm/obligatory	228-762-0888	Statement of Financial Interest

Corky Perret email
68 Ravine Lane
Poplarville, MS 39470	2012/2015	Other/at large 601-795-0506
Statement of Financial Interest

Louisiana
Harlon Pearce email
LA Fish
P.O. Box 486
Kenner, LA 70063-0486	2006/2015	Comm/at large 504-467-3809
504-466-1503	Statement of Financial Interest

Campo Matens email
4554 Emory Avenue
Baton Rouge, Louisiana 70808	2012/2015	Rec/obligatory 225-769-9080	Statement of Financial Interest

Texas
Douglass Boyd email
P.O. Box 759 
Boerne, Texas 78006	2010/2016	Rec/obligatory	830-230-5032
Statement of Financial Interest

Greg Stunz email
6300 Ocean Drive, HRI 314
Corpus Christi, TX 78412	2014/2017	Other/at large 361-825-3254	Statement of Financial Interest
Back to Top Back to Top

State and Federal Voting Representatives
Florida
Martha Bademan email
(designee for Nick Wiley)
Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission Division of Marine Fisheries Management
Farris Bryant Building
620 South Meridian Street
Tallahassee, Florida 32399

850-487-0554
850-487-4847 

Alabama
Kevin Anson, Chair (designee for Chris Blankenship) email
Alabama Department of Conservation and Natural Resources
Marine Resources Division
P.O. Box 189
Dauphin Island, Alabama 36528

251-861-2882
251-861-8741 

Mississippi
Dale Diaz email
(designee for Jamie Miller) email
Department of Marine Resources
1141 Bayview Avenue, Suite 101
Biloxi, Mississippi 39530

228-297-5244
228-374-5220 

Louisiana
Myron Fischer email
(designee for Randy Pausina) email
Louisiana Department of Wildlife & Fisheries 147 West 107th Street
Cut-Off, LA 70345

985-787-2163 or 
985-258-6006

Texas
Robin Riechers email
Texas Parks and Wildlife Department
4200 Smith School Road
Austin, Texas 78744

512-389-4645
512-389-8177

NMFS
Dr. Roy Crabtree,
Regional Administrator email


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

wallace1 said:


> were the alabama numbers discussed at the meeting and if so what was said? just curious


 Yes, I can't remember who it was but it was mentioned. When the transcript of the minutes get posted I will post on here.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Titanfab said:


> [/QUOTE
> So if your fishing and fwc finds an illegal triggerfish that your buddy caught do you take the ticket or let your buddy get away Scott free? The ticket goes to the angler. I've had a citation before on a short king mackerel my mate thought was a Spanish. Guess who got that ticket? Not me, my mate because that's the first thing we teach onboard here.


Are you serious? Your the captain, or at least you call yourself that. It's your job to train your "mate".
People, fishermen out of state should have to buy a fishing license, it's not hard at all. Make them show proof before they get on your boat. If they don't have a license, again your responsible, your ticket.
You sound like most of Obama's staff, want to be the big dick in charge but not willing to take the responsibilities.[/QUOTE]

First off let me one thing very clear. I'm called captain by my hundreds of clients that fish on my boats every year, my mates and by fellow captains. I'm not called captain because of a piece of paper. I guess I can't call you literate because the post clearly states that's the first thing I show a mate. When you catching mackerel 4 at a time a mistake is bound to be made. Since I didn't make the mistake I'm not being ticketed. Now if I told the mate to keep the fish then that's on me. 
I'm still not sure why an individually licensed angler is my responsibility. I mean I'm just a bus driver. They step on and step off. No skill at all doing that? I mean we only fish for red snapper during red snapper season and stay tied to the dock the rest of the time right? 

You all want more federal fishing days? Tell you state to stop going non compliant. There taking more fish for the TAC than 40 ever would. But get ready. If 40 fails then there's going to be a ton of guide boats with out of state licenses


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's a pic from one of the *"leaders of the industry with YEARS of real-world experience"* - one of your buds Bobby Kelly - Capt. Mike Jennings.

Apparently not only was he stupid enough to allow one of his customers to keep a triggerfish out of season, but he incriminated himself by posting it up on the internet.

And these are the guys who think that the "answer" to our fisheries problems is Sector Segregation.

Enough said.


----------



## Titanfab (Jul 19, 2014)

LopeAlong said:


> Are you serious? Your the captain, or at least you call yourself that. It's your job to train your "mate".
> People, fishermen out of state should have to buy a fishing license, it's not hard at all. Make them show proof before they get on your boat. If they don't have a license, again your responsible, your ticket.
> You sound like most of Obama's staff, want to be the big dick in charge but not willing to take the responsibilities.


First off let me one thing very clear. I'm called captain by my hundreds of clients that fish on my boats every year, my mates and by fellow captains. I'm not called captain because of a piece of paper. I guess I can't call you literate because the post clearly states that's the first thing I show a mate. When you catching mackerel 4 at a time a mistake is bound to be made. Since I didn't make the mistake I'm not being ticketed. Now if I told the mate to keep the fish then that's on me. 
I'm still not sure why an individually licensed angler is my responsibility. I mean I'm just a bus driver. They step on and step off. No skill at all doing that? I mean we only fish for red snapper during red snapper season and stay tied to the dock the rest of the time right? 

You all want more federal fishing days? Tell you state to stop going non compliant. There taking more fish for the TAC than 40 ever would. But get ready. If 40 fails then there's going to be a ton of guide boats with out of state licenses[/QUOTE]


My belief is this. You got training and a piece of paper that calls you captain. All your buddies and customers call you captain. I'm sure your proud to be a captain. Good, it's probably hard work and cost money to become a captain.
But you get paid to be the "master of the boat". Act like one. You are responsible for everything that happens on your boat. I bet if somebody doesn't do something on your boat that you agree with. The first word out of your mouth is "this is my boat what I say goes"

I'm not trying to offend you or to ruffle your feathers. This will be my last response on this. To many people are passing the blame on others. If people would take responsibility for their actions or in actions the world would be better for everybody.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

LopeAlong said:


> Are you serious? Your the captain, or at least you call yourself that. It's your job to train your "mate".
> People, fishermen out of state should have to buy a fishing license, it's not hard at all. Make them show proof before they get on your boat. If they don't have a license, again your responsible, your ticket.
> You sound like most of Obama's staff, want to be the big dick in charge but not willing to take the responsibilities.





Titanfab said:


> First off let me one thing very clear. I'm called captain by my hundreds of clients that fish on my boats every year, my mates and by fellow captains. I'm not called captain because of a piece of paper. I guess I can't call you literate because the post clearly states that's the first thing I show a mate. When you catching mackerel 4 at a time a mistake is bound to be made. Since I didn't make the mistake I'm not being ticketed. Now if I told the mate to keep the fish then that's on me.
> I'm still not sure why an individually licensed angler is my responsibility. I mean I'm just a bus driver. They step on and step off. No skill at all doing that? I mean we only fish for red snapper during red snapper season and stay tied to the dock the rest of the time right?
> 
> You all want more federal fishing days? Tell you state to stop going non compliant. There taking more fish for the TAC than 40 ever would. But get ready. If 40 fails then there's going to be a ton of guide boats with out of state licenses


I'll be honest ... I don't know how fishing violations work on a CFH boat --- 

but, so far as I'm concerned, so long as CFH boats are allowed to cheaply buy one annual license that covers every customer on their boat, no matter how many customers per year & no matter how many trips they take & fish they haul in (_& personally I don't think it should be that way_) - then the boat owner ought to be legally & financially responsible for every violation that occurs on that boat.


----------

